# Conformation Game 2!!



## Lonestar22

I would like to start another conformation game. I personally have been trying to learn how to judge conformation. I think that some rules will help this game move along faster.

Rules

One picture at a time. Ask a question about the conformation of the horse and whoever responds correctly gets to post the next picture. 

EX. is this horse pigeon toed or calf kneed? 

user XXFR responds with correct answer so XXFR posts next picture.

I think just trying to pick out ONE thing about a horse can help you retain that knowlegde and identify it in the future.


----------



## MoodIndigo

I will gladly start!!










What is wrong with this horses' neck?


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

It has an ewe neck.

What is the term for this horse's wither?


----------



## DocsDaniGirl

Shark fin?










What is wrong with this horse's back legs?


----------



## Chiilaa

Holy camped out batman!

What's up with this horse's shoulder?


----------



## Snookeys

Chiilaa said:


> Holy camped out batman!
> 
> What's up with this horse's shoulder?


Uh, it doesn't exist?


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Yes she has a shark fin. It has a straight shoulder?

What is the term for this horse's breast and what effects does it have on the horse's movement? Sorry if that last question isn't fair, but I think it would be cool to add in the effects.


----------



## faye

It is pidgeon breasted:
Bulky breast muscles and legs set under the body decrease the efficiency of stride and swing of shoulders, hastening fatigue. It may interfere with the front legs, forcing them to move to the side rather than directly under the horse. It causes a rolling gait that slows the horses speed, especially at the gallop.


What is wrong with this horses front legs









http://www.localriding.com/


----------



## Chiilaa

Over at the knee... and the worst front legs I think I have seen rofl poor baby.

What's up with this back?


----------



## jess93

Roach back
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jess93

And its hocks are straite
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OrangeToes

Would hate to imagine what happened to him
(do I even need to say?) What's wrong with his back?


----------



## dressagebelle

He's got a sway back. Its actually a genetic defect in some horses, he was probably born that way, going from the look. A genetic sway back looks much different than a swayback from old age, or hard work, or heavy rider ect.


----------



## DubyaS6

Makes my back hurt just looking at the poor guy


----------



## dressagebelle

I'm gonna see if this shows up, if not then I'll post a different one. What is this horse doing with his front legs?
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=43918&stc=1&d=1287508612


----------



## OrangeToes

What about these back legs?


----------



## dressagebelle

And I do want to just point out, that a horse with a sway back like that most of the time isn't actually in pain, it just looks nasty, and they obviously shouldn't be ridden.


----------



## OrangeToes

dressagebelle said:


> And I do want to just point out, that a horse with a sway back like that most of the time isn't actually in pain, it just looks nasty, and they obviously shouldn't be ridden.


 I agree in most cases but I can't see how this one can't it has to effect his movement.


----------



## DubyaS6

dressagebelle said:


> I'm gonna see if this shows up, if not then I'll post a different one. What is this horse doing with his front legs?
> http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=43918&stc=1&d=1287508612


DressageBelle, isnt this called Paddling?


----------



## EternalSun

Dressage Belle's horse: winging out. 

Orangetoes:camped under. 

Darn, no time to post my own conformation riddle. Someone go for me.


----------



## dressagebelle

OrangeToes said:


> I agree in most cases but I can't see how this one can't it has to effect his movement.


Ya, it may affect movement, but I've seen a couple other horses with swaybacks like that, not quite as bad, but pretty close, and they were fine. Some I'm sure though do actually hurt, its gotta be painful in some respects depending on what they do and where they live.


----------



## dressagebelle

It can be called winging out, though I've always known it as paddling.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Paddling and the other horse is sickle hocked.


----------



## OrangeToes

name a fault?


----------



## faye

dressagebelle said:


> It can be called winging out, though I've always known it as paddling.


It can also be called Dishing


Orange toes that horse is croup high but to be honest there is very little that is right about his conformation.


----------



## Eliz

OrangeToes said:


> name a fault?


Posty legs.

What's wrong with the balance of this horse?


----------



## faye

Croup high and short necked,

he is also ever so slightly back at the knee, upright in its front pasturns, shoulder isnt the best either.


----------



## Eliz

Yes, but downhill would've worked


----------



## faye

Ok this is one of my ponies, I know exactly what is wrong with his conformation. Choose anything about him


----------



## OrangeToes

something about his rear end doesn't look right..


----------



## faye

Nope Orange toes, his back end is practically text book, perhaps it is that photo. I'll see if i can find a better one


----------



## faye

not the best photo as he has about a 6 inch coat on him but he had been dragged out oof the field and shoved in the show ring with a diddy rider on him in march, so was not best pleased.


----------



## OrangeToes

His neck.


----------



## Chiilaa

I'm going to go with long back.


----------



## tinyliny

the first photo made him look cow hocked.


----------



## OrangeToes

tinyliny said:


> the first photo made him look cow hocked.


I thought his hind end looked odd aswell


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

He's sickle-hocked or at least camped out behind. There is something off about his back legs. It could be the angle of the photo as well. He also looks pigeon breasted and possibly knife necked.


----------



## faye

nope chilla has it right, he is long backed. 
Apart from that his conformation is fairly well spot on. He has a bit of a dippy back but concidering he is 28 years old I wouldnt call it a sway back.

This pony has won inhand and ridden showing all over the country (UK, both classes judged on conformation) so he doesnt have that many faults.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

What type of pony is he? It's really hard to tell with the photos you gave, but he doesn't look long backed to me. Probably just the angles of the pics.


----------



## Chiilaa

Someone else go ahead and post one, I is busy today


----------



## faye

MN Tigerstripes said:


> What type of pony is he? It's really hard to tell with the photos you gave, but he doesn't look long backed to me. Probably just the angles of the pics.


He is a british riding pony.


----------



## BarnBratt

Name a fault?(There are quite a few!)


----------



## faye

most glaring one is the upright shouler.

Scarily upright pasturns is anouther, quite long in the back, I think he is camped out as well but that could be the way he is standing. Low set neck, high withers,


----------



## BarnBratt

You covered it all! I also noticed his chest was a bit narrow


----------



## Chiilaa

Oooh he looks a little roach backed too... Anyone else see that?


----------



## faye

Chiilaa said:


> Oooh he looks a little roach backed too... Anyone else see that?


i don't know that term, has it got anouther common name, possibly it is getting lost in translation.


----------



## MoodIndigo

Chiilaa said:


> Oooh he looks a little roach backed too... Anyone else see that?


Yeah... I see that little bump-ish thing there. Not sure if it's roached or just swollen or something?

Poor guy! :'(


----------



## Super Nova

OrangeToes said:


> Would hate to imagine what happened to him
> (do I even need to say?) What's wrong with his back?


Also known as lordosis.

Lordosis

Super Nova


----------

